# Micromaster Vector 6SE312-7DA40 an 230V



## wital555 (16 Februar 2012)

Abend,

möchte den MMV an 230V betreiben, er lässt sich einschalten, sämtliche Parameter lassen sich
verändern, nur der Motor läuft nicht an.

Wenn P000 > P betätigen > Anzeige: ----

In Benutzerhandbuch "Siemens Standard Drives" steht dafür: Netzversorgung niedrig, Einheit fehlerhaft. Die Versorgung ist im Toleranzbereich: 228V.

FU fehlerhaft oder muss man noch irgend etwas umstellen?

Die Klemmen sind mit L1/L ; L2/N ; L  bezeichnet.

Mfg

Witali


----------



## wital555 (21 Februar 2012)

Danke für die Antworten...

Also der FU arbeitet mit L und N als Netzspannung, allerdings nicht mit 230V.

Hier ist das Typenschild:









Dann transformieren wir doch 400V aus 230V...

Damit:







Und schließen diesen Motor an:







Sowas kommt raus:







Video lade ich gerade hoch, der Motor läuft mit 9999 U/min.


----------



## rheumakay (21 Februar 2012)

Auf dem Bild vom FU steht doch Input 380Volt!!
So wird das nix
9999U/min. soll der Motor laufen ??Auch das wird wohl nix-> bei Hz macht der 1320 U/min..mal abgesehen das der Motor knall heiß wird, werden dir nach kürzester Zeit die Lager Guten Tag sagen...
Und mit dem Trafo..wofür soll der sein??


----------



## Sockenralf (21 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

steht auf dem Typenschild des Umrichters nicht, dass er 3 Phasen haben will? So lese ich das zumindest

MfG


----------



## tnt369 (21 Februar 2012)

dto.
ich würde auch von dreiphasiger einspeisung ausgehen


----------



## wital555 (21 Februar 2012)

rheumakay schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild vom FU steht doch Input 380Volt!!




So weit bin ich auch schon! Die Antwort hätte ich früher Gebraucht.



rheumakay schrieb:


> So wird das nix



100% Aussage.

Oder doch nur eine Vermutung?



rheumakay schrieb:


> 9999U/min. soll der Motor laufen ??Auch das wird wohl nix-> bei Hz macht der 1320 U/min..mal abgesehen das der Motor knall heiß wird, werden dir nach *kürzester Zeit* die Lager Guten Tag sagen...



Defenieren Sie bitte "kürzester Zeit".


1s
10s
100s

usw.




rheumakay schrieb:


> Und mit dem Trafo..wofür soll der sein??



In dem Beitrag über dem Trafo-typenschild steht doch:[QUOTE/]Dann transformieren wir doch 400V aus 230V...[/QUOTE]
Soviel zu:





rheumakay schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild vom FU steht doch Input 380Volt!!


.

Und hier ist das Video:

[video=youtube;4f6S39xoKDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4f6S39xoKDk[/video]


----------



## wital555 (21 Februar 2012)

Der Trafo wird "umgekehrt" betrieben:

Sekundär: 230V aus der Steckdose. zweipolig
Primär: 381V transformiert. zweipolig

Für die FU Einspeisung brauchen wir mindestens 380V -10%= *342V*. *ZWEIPOLIG*


Es läuft.


Es steht natürlich außer Frage, das der Motor mit der Drehzahl *nicht im Dauerbetrieb* benutzt werden kann.



Wenn mein Infrarot Temperaturmessgerät kommt werde ich mal testen wie schnell sich der Motor erwärmt. In dem Video ist er nicht mal warm geworden.


----------



## Sockenralf (21 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

hast du auch nur die leiseste Ahnung, was mit deinem Aufbau passiert, wenn eines der Motorlager auch nur ganz kurz hackt?

Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, was dann passiert?

Sowas zu machen halte ich für "unverantwortlich"


MfG


----------



## diabolo150973 (21 Februar 2012)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hast du auch nur die leiseste Ahnung, was mit deinem Aufbau passiert, wenn eines der Motorlager auch nur ganz kurz hackt?
> 
> ...



Wenn er günstig steht, geht das so schnell, das er es wahrscheinlich nicht mal kommen sieht...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## wital555 (21 Februar 2012)

Als der Tread gestartet wurde, hat sich keiner gemeldet (warscheinlich weil keiner wusste wie man den FU an 230V zum laufen kriegt oder weil sie kein Bock hatten), jetzt kommt es aber nur so heraus (die Kluge Sch**ße.)


Jeder hat sein Schicksal, und wenn es so geschrieben ist, dann werde ich halt von einem Motor erschlagen. Das ist aber ein anderes Thema.


Einen Wunderschönen Abend wünsche ich noch.


MfG

Witali


----------



## tnt369 (21 Februar 2012)

wer um mitternacht einen fred startet braucht sich über nicht über geringe resonanz wundern.
und ein wort der warnung ist bei so einem versuch schon angebracht, hat mit kl****en nichts zu tun.


----------



## diabolo150973 (21 Februar 2012)

Ich durfte mal live miterleben, wie bei einem Motor ohne Pause und Rampen von Links- auf Rechtslauf umgeschaltet wurde. Und der hatte keine 9000 U/min auf'm Tacho!!!
Ich bin zwar noch U40, aber da war ich kurz vor'm Herzinfarkt... Und die meisten Unfälle passieren leider, weil man "mal schnell" etwas testen muss. 
Wäre doch schade, wenn man wegen ein bißchen Bastelei oder Unachtsamkeit seinen Beruf nicht mehr ausüben kann, oder Frau und Kinder alleine lässt!
Mein Spruch vorhin war nicht unbedingt böse gemeint!!!

Gruß,
dia


----------



## wital555 (21 Februar 2012)

Das Tema war mehrere Tage alt.

Es ist gut zu wissen das man hier die Fragen nur in bestimmten Zeitfenstern stellen darf/kann um eine Antwort zu bekommen.

Na ja, einen positiven Effekt hat es schon: Learning by doing.

PS: Ich habe nicht vor Motoren unter diesen Bedienungen (Drehzahl) zu Betreiben.

In Betriebsanleitung vom FU steht auch für die Frequenz: max. 3x die Nennfrequenz! Und nicht 13x.

Für mich ist wichtig dass ich einen Drehstrommotor mit 230V Wechselspannung antreiben kann,
da kein Drehstromanschluss vorhanden ist.
Auch keine Möglichkeit den offiziell (sprich: Genehmigung des Vermieters) zu installieren.

Da nach Rom bekanntlich viele Wege führen und ich die passenden Betriebsmittel herumliegen hatte, kam es zu diesem Aufbau.

Der Aufbau (nach VDE aufgebaut) wird für viele Interessant sein,
die keinen Drehstromanschluss haben.
Im Gegensatz zur Steinmetzschaltug verliert der Motor keine Leistung, ist aber "etwas" teurer.

Mann könnte auch stärkere Motoren antreiben, hängt allerdings von verwendbaren Absicherung, Zuleitung, Trafo und FU ab.

Ich werde noch testen, ob man auch andere Verbraucher so betreiben kann. Zum Beispiel Schweißgeräte oder so.

Problematisch wird es mit dem passenden RCD.  Auslösestrom - 300 mA.
Aber das Ding muss Typ B sein, und was die Kosten brauche ich euch nicht zu erzählen.

MfG

Witali


----------



## wital555 (21 Februar 2012)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ich durfte mal live miterleben, wie bei einem Motor ohne Pause und Rampen von Links- auf Rechtslauf umgeschaltet wurde. Und der hatte keine 9000 U/min auf'm Tacho!!!
> Ich bin zwar noch U40, aber da war ich kurz vor'm Herzinfarkt... Und die meisten Unfälle passieren leider, weil man "mal schnell" etwas testen muss.
> Wäre doch schade, wenn man wegen ein bißchen Bastelei oder Unachtsamkeit seinen Beruf nicht mehr ausüben kann, oder Frau und Kinder alleine lässt!
> Mein Spruch vorhin war nicht unbedingt böse gemeint!!!
> ...



Natürlich hast Du Recht.

Sicherheit, Sicherheit und noch mal die Sicherheit.

War reine Neugier - wie weit Fu oder der Motor geht. Oder ich selbst.

War schon mulmiges Gefühl davor zustehen.


Ich fand halt nicht so gut dass keiner geantwortet hat, und als ich es am Laufen hatte (400V FU an 230V WS), kam die Sicherheit.

Bei der Arbeit (unter Sicherheitsbedienungen und Aufsicht vom Ausbilder) konnte ich den FU nur 10 min. testen.
Es lief nicht an (siehe Themenstart) und der Ausbilder hatte kein Interesse sich damit zu beschäftigen. 

MfG

Witali


----------



## Chräshe (21 Februar 2012)

Hallo Witali,

 herzlich willkommen im Forum. Wenn du hier nicht immer umgehend eine zufriedenstellende Antwort bekommst, solltest du dich daran nicht stören. Das kommt immer mal vor.

 Irgendwie hattest du doch deine Frage auch schon selbst beantwortet... 


wital555 schrieb:


> Netzversorgung niedrig



 Was ich super finde, ist dass du die Lösung nicht nur selbst erarbeitet, sondern auch noch der Allgemeinheit so anschaulich präsentiert hast. 

 Zu deinem Aufbau (für Nachahmer) – sollte folgendes beachtet werden:


Trafos können nicht bedingungslos "umgekehrt" betrieben werden. Es dürfte eine etwas andere Spannung hinten raus kommen, weil die Verluste im Trafo mit etwas mehr Windungen auf der Primärseite ausgeglichen werden. Auch für die Absicherung spielt das eine Rolle. Wenn der Trafo überdimensioniert ist, und etwas kleiner abgesichert ist, geht das natürlich.
Die Nenndrehzahl von Motoren gibt die Drehzahl an, mit der man den Motor im Nennmoment gefahren werden kann. Man muss damit rechnen, dass der Motor bei der vielfach höheren Drehzahl nur noch ein minimales Drehmoment abgeben kann (Stichwort Feldschwächbereich). Zudem ist die Lagerung nicht für viel höhere Drehzahlen ausgelegt. Wenn diese bei 10 000 U/min den Geist aufgibt, kann das Motörchen große Sprünge machen, sofern es nicht ordentlich festgeschraubt ist...
Geräte wie FU's mit 3-Phasigem Anschluss können meist mit nur 2 Phasen betrieben werden. In der Regel aber nicht mit voller Nennleistung, weil die Gleichrichter dafür nicht ausgelegt sind. Klarheit schafft da das entsprechende Handbuch.
    Viel mehr Sorgen würde ich mir um einen Stromschlag machen. Die ganze Ausrüstung sieht nicht sehr Vertrauenswürdig aus. Besonders der Trafo und die Sicherung machen einen etwas „nackten“ Eindruck. Trafo und Motor würde ich auch für einen Laboraufbau ordentlich mit PE verbinden...

 Ansonsten viel Spaß beim Experimentieren,
 Chräshe


----------



## wital555 (21 Februar 2012)

Mit "etwas nackten Eindruck" meinst du wohl die Fingersicherheit?

Ist halt älterer K6A Automat.

*Die Sekundärseite: Kann/muss man die mit RCD absichern, oder reicht nur LS-Schalter??? Ist kein Trenntrafo.*

Ich habe halt in 4 Wochen die Zwischenprüfung als EBET, deswegen noch nicht so viel Ahnung.

Gruß Witali


----------



## rheumakay (21 Februar 2012)

Sei nicht gleich eingeschnappt,wenn nicht gleich jemand auf deine Fragen antwortet.Die meisten von uns arbeiten ja auch und haben dementsprechend nicht unbedingt Zeit zu antworten.
Ich staune das dein Ausbilder über deinen Versuchsaufbau hinweg gesehen hat.
Wärst du einer meiner Azubis(du bist im 2.Lehrjahr) hättest du Höchstens in meiner Anwesenheit deinen Aufbau probieren dürfen.
Von Fachgerechten Aufbau(wenn auch nur Versuch) kann jedoch keine Rede sein (so wie schon von Cräshe beschrieben), Schutzleiter ,sichere Befestigung des Motors, Anschluß mit Kabel etc. sollte schon gewährleistet sein.Auf keinen Fall würde ich dir erlauben, den Motor soo hoch zu drehen!! Das ist ja (fast)schon grob fahrlässig von deinem Ausbilder!
Aber bin ich ja nicht..alles Gute für deine Zwischenprüfung!!


----------



## Chräshe (21 Februar 2012)

wital555 schrieb:


> Mit "etwas nackten Eindruck" meinst du wohl die Fingersicherheit?



Ja, Fingersicherheit macht schon Sinn. Anstatt einen FI einzubauen, gehe lieber hin und mach alles Finger-sicher. Dazu gehört auch der Trafo, der „halb ausgepackt“ aussieht. Hat der Kupferlackdraht einen Riss, reicht das, um mal kurz durchgeschüttelt zu werden. Wenn dann noch alles mit einer ordentlichen Schutzerdung versehen ist, ist die größte Gefahr gebannt.
 FI und Frequenzumformer machen sowieso gerne Probleme, wegen dem Ableitstrom der eingebauten Endstörfilter...

 Was die Absicherung angeht, warst du mit 6A sehr großzügig. Ideal wäre ein Primärer Trafoschutz, lieber etwas unter dem Nennstrom.  

 Wegen der Drehzahl hätte ich mir weniger Sorgen gemacht. Es ist ja nur die nackte Welle, ohne irgend was darauf. Wenn sich hinten das Lüfterrad zerlegt, wird es ja vom Blechgehäuse gebremst. Festmachen ist aber Pflicht.
 Stell dir vor, ein Lager blockiert bei hoher Drehzahl, der Motor springt vom Tisch dir auf den Fuß und du willst das ganze fangen und greifst in die abgerissen Litzen...  

 Viellicht mal ganz anschaulich, was passiert wenn ein bisschen größerer Motor mit Unwucht zu tun bekommt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1zozP0wyU8&feature=fvwrel

 Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## wital555 (21 Februar 2012)

rheumakay schrieb:


> Ich staune das dein Ausbilder über deinen Versuchsaufbau hinweg gesehen hat.



Am Motorenstand in der Werkstatt sah das ganz anders aus. War ein geprüfter, festgeschraubter Motor. Trafo war auch nicht dabei.
Deswegen lief der FU nicht (230V).

Und es mit 400V zu testen hatte er "keine Zeit". Alleine dürfen wir ja nicht Einschalten.




rheumakay schrieb:


> alles Gute für deine Zwischenprüfung!!



Danke


----------



## wital555 (25 März 2012)

rheumakay schrieb:


> ..alles Gute für deine Zwischenprüfung!!




Abend, habe die Ergebnisse bekommen, die Theorie muss also noch gelernt werden...

Praktische Durchführung:

Planung - 98%
Durchführung - 100%
Kontrolle - 96,5%
Fachgespräch - 96%

Gesamt - 97%

Schriftliche Aufgabenstellung:

Teil A - 75%
Teil B - 80%

Gesamt - 78%

Abschlussprüfung Teil 1:

*88%


*Mal gucken was der Chef auf meiner Frage "Verkürzung um einen Jahr" sagt.

Gruß Witali


----------

